# Canada Day!



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Happy Canada Day everyone! Time for a BBQ on this farm.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Happy Canada Day everyone! Time for a BBQ on this farm.


I hope it is a great day for you and your family Ray.....enjoy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hope you have a good day and maybe see some nice fireworks later tonight


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Canada to everyone, we are busy haying, near record hot day here, 34 C, 94 F, something like 60% humidity which is nice and low for here.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

Hope you have a great day my northern friends.


----------

